# SMF tag team for graduation party QView(Update)



## smokinstevo27 (May 13, 2011)

Andrew82 and myself are smoking up a feast for our buddy's graduation party tomorrow! I'm doing some smoked chicken salad sandwches and Andrew82 is going to do pulled pork. I've got the chickens going now and it smells incredible outside. They are both right around five pounds so we'll see how much useable meat they yield. I'm smoking the chickens with a cherry/apple wood blend. If you have never done smoked chicken salad I higly reccomend you try it. I've perfected my recipe and have done it for several events including my wedding. Just pick your favorite CS recipe and smoke up some whole chickens. Here is the start, more to come later.

Steve






































We're gettin there! They are both around 145 deg in the thigh. I'll take them off at 165.


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

Looking good!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 13, 2011)

Looks good Steve - I like to add some smoked walnuts chopped up with some dried cranberries in mine. What is in yours?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Craig! It'll be lookin better later on.

 


fpnmf said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> Craig




Gary, I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you haha. No, I do mayo, dijon mustard, fresh squeezed lemon, green onion, celery, a few dashes of hot sauce (Texas Pete like I sent you) and assorted spices. This stuff is unbelievable.
 


Scarbelly said:


> Looks good Steve - I like to add some smoked walnuts chopped up with some dried cranberries in mine. What is in yours?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

Looks good Steve, sounds like a good time!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2011)

Great start!







Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I just pulled them off the smoker and finished them up on the grill for crispy skin. I know it doesn't matter for chicken salad but I'm going to eat it! More pics coming soon.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 13, 2011)

Well here we go. These chickens had huge breasts 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  so I got plenty of meat. I think there will be roughly 20-25 people at the party tomorrow. I'm going to get some type of bread and make little finger sandwiches. I'll put up some pics of the party and I think Andrew82 is going to make a post with the butts that he is smoking. Thanks for lookin!































Theres a close up for Bear!


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

MMMMMM tasty!!!

  Craig


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Craig, I've been lovin your posts here recently! Its in the fridge now so once all of those flavors have a chance to meld together its going to be killer. I'm spoiled by this chicken salad. I can't buy or order other chicken salad anywhere now. My wife thinks we should sell it haha.

Steve

 


fpnmf said:


> MMMMMM tasty!!!
> 
> Craig


----------



## meateater (May 14, 2011)

Stevo , those yardbird's looks mighty fine!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

Great color on the birds. You just can't beat smoked chicken salad. Great job Steve.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 14, 2011)

They're purdy ain't they? Thanks Meat!

 


meateater said:


> Stevo , those yardbird's looks mighty fine!




Thank you Al. Have you got a recipe I should try?
 


SmokinAl said:


> Great color on the birds. You just can't beat smoked chicken salad. Great job Steve.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> Thank you Al. Have you got a recipe I should try?


I really don't use a recipe, just basic stuff. Mayo, onion, celery, s&p. Sometimes a little dill, maybe a pickle. I think just about any recipe would taste great, because it's the smoked chicken that makes it taste so good.


----------



## roller (May 14, 2011)

Great looking chickens...Looks like that one scored a touchdown....


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah you can really play around with CS. The smoked chicken does make it superior to regular CS. Im glad I found this hobby and this site!

 


SmokinAl said:


> I really don't use a recipe, just basic stuff. Mayo, onion, celery, s&p. Sometimes a little dill, maybe a pickle. I think just about any recipe would taste great, because it's the smoked chicken that makes it taste so good.




Thanks Roller, this one is always a touchdown plus a two point conversion. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


Roller said:


> Great looking chickens...Looks like that one scored a touchdown....


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 15, 2011)

Two SMF members are better than one! Andrew82 made some killer pulled pork and the food was a success. The tag team worked out nicely!

Here are some pics from the party last night.







Me, my beautiful wife, and my sister.


----------



## scarbelly (May 15, 2011)

Two of the three are plesant to look at for sure. Nice job with the food.  I sent you an email a few min ago


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2011)

Looks like a good time. Nice looking family Steve!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 15, 2011)

HAHA, me and me? Thank you my friend! I'll check that email soon.

 


Scarbelly said:


> Two of the three are plesant to look at for sure. Nice job with the food.  I sent you an email a few min ago




 Thanks Al! We had a great time and I appreciate all your comments buddy!
 


SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a good time. Nice looking family Steve!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Nice Chickens & beautiful Chicks too---You got it made Steve.

Ah, to be young again!!!!

Good looking family!!!!

Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Bear. Amelia blushed when I told her what you said, you charming Bear you! Those chickens turned out great it was almost a shame to pull them for chicken salad, they would have looked nice on the table ready to carve.

Steve

 


Bearcarver said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Nice Chickens & beautiful Chicks too---You got it made Steve.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 15, 2011)

LOL----I was trying to figure out what dance they were doing in Post #8, but it's really hard to tell without the music!

Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 15, 2011)

The chicken dance! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 


Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I was trying to figure out what dance they were doing in Post #8, but it's really hard to tell without the music!
> 
> Bear


----------

